# Fixing things into vivariums



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi

What do people use if they want to fix things into a vivarium AFTER the lizard has moved in. I'm very conscious of fumes

My vivs (Viv exotic) look very bare on the back and walls so I would like to add some more decoration but I have nowhere to put the occupants for any length of time while things dry out. I know how much silicon stinks ! I wouldn't want to be in there 

Heather


----------



## Marti3P (Sep 5, 2010)

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Hi
> 
> What do people use if they want to fix things into a vivarium AFTER the lizard has moved in. I'm very conscious of fumes
> 
> ...


You could use aquarium silicone, but you would need to leave Viv open, maybe buy a large rub for him overnight, or do it early in the morning and pop him back in before bed, you might want to get a rub anyway incase something happens to the Viv? 

Phil


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh I've got RUB's , I just don't fancy leaving them in there for long  I don't have the heating and lighting,

I have a spare heat mat so I guess my Leo would be ok but it wouldn't be stat'd and no lighting as that's all wired up into the Viv (although it is removable in a 'must' situation it's just a pain getting it in and out ) 

The rankins though have over head heat so I have no substitute there :/


----------



## justairplants (Mar 2, 2010)

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Hi
> 
> What do people use if they want to fix things into a vivarium AFTER the lizard has moved in. I'm very conscious of fumes
> 
> ...


Guess it depends what you are trying to attach
Gill


----------



## stungy (May 28, 2011)

Hot glue works pretty well,you can get the sticks from£ land and just warm with a lighter or cooker hob.But like already mentioned depends on what you want to stick


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

Lol well I'm not entirely sure what as yet, I want the back to look more natural, less 'wooden box' but I don't want to go down the road of expanding foam and grout 

It would have to be 'cleanable' as well, my current thoughts are some form of hooks that I could hang plants (fake or real if my air plant recover) from and disguise they hooks with moss, but I'm searching for ideas really, I've looked in the photos section and there's some fantastic stuff but it all looks too complex


----------



## iggiethegecko (Jul 17, 2011)

I think going down the route of hooks is a good idea. I'm looking at improving my beardie's viv over the coming months and have so far screwed a trellis on the back and added the fake plants to that. I made a free standing poly and grout basking rock which has proved popular with the dragon. Next thing on the list is to attached some shelves for her to climb. Was thinking of poly and grouting the shelves to look like logs or rocks then just using standard brackets for shelves to fix it in place. Would be interested to hear/see pics of what you end up doing with your vivs. :2thumb:


----------



## alexandrosham (Nov 5, 2011)

iggiethegecko said:


> I think going down the route of hooks is a good idea. I'm looking at improving my beardie's viv over the coming months and have so far screwed a trellis on the back and added the fake plants to that. I made a free standing poly and grout basking rock which has proved popular with the dragon. Next thing on the list is to attached some shelves for her to climb. Was thinking of poly and grouting the shelves to look like logs or rocks then just using standard brackets for shelves to fix it in place. Would be interested to hear/see pics of what you end up doing with your vivs. :2thumb:


Maybe some strong pieces of Velcro? 
easily removable for cleaning as well 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

